# Remora Holster Review. Long w/pics&video.



## 3G19eXo (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm new to this whole 'concealed carry' world, so I haven't put much time into,..well...carrying a pistol.

I just got my Glock 19 just over a month ago and so the search began for the perfect holster for me.*

My first holster that I purchased was a medium Smartcarry. I actually owned a SP101 before the Glock and already had this holster to use with my new gun. A bit awkward at first but I got used to it.

The Smartcarry works great with just about everything but the only drawback I could see was that it may be slow for drawing your weapon under stress. I know that some, with practice, are probably pretty quick on the draw, not me, not yet. Still a great 'holster' anyhow.

My next holster purchase was one of the hybrid type leather/kydex IWB deals with the clips and all. I had read just about everywhere online while searching for alternative carry methods that this was "the way to go!", "the most comfortable holster I've EVER worn", etc etc...not so much for me.

Standing straight up with loose fitting jeans and the best 'thick' gun belt I could afford, it was tolerable. The problems and uncomfort began when trying to SIT. On the couch, getting in and out of the car, things like that were very uncomfortable no matter where I slid the holster around my waist. Also I work outdoors and sweat alot in this 100 degree humid, heat and end up soaking straight through the cowhide to my gun! That doesn't make me feel good, knowing that I'm perspiring all over my weapon that I saved up a long time to buy. Yea, I know, it's a "TOOL", but I want my $600 tool to last as long as possible WITHOUT worrying about rust.

These type holsters probably work really well for some folks and I'm not knocking it, it just didn't work for me. Maybe I chose to large a gun for this method as it would continuously jab me in the side and back when sitting. Maybe with a smaller gun it would work out better.

Moving on...(sorry for the rant)

While browsing around online for the next best thing I came across a few threads on different forums about the 'Remora Holster'.

Interesting idea, but nah, that would never work for me. A clipless, sticky holster? Yea right, psssht!!

The more I read the more I found out that people were swearing by this thing and several folks owned a Remora for each of their upteen guns. Furthering my research I started watching Youtube videos about the Remora, ok by now I'm getting a little excited at the idea of ordering one for myself!

I decided to give Alan at Remora a call and discuss what I was interested in. Alan was a pleasure to deal with over the phone (except if you have trouble hearing him, ask politely and he'll remove his staticky Bluetooth earpiece, hehe), I told him what I had and he told me what I needed and then we just chatted about guns and holsters and whatever. He wasn't real 'chatty', just a guy that wanted to take the time out for his customer and make sure they're 100% satisfied, read on for the results. 

I placed my order the Friday before fourth of July weekend so I knew it might take a little while longer than usual since mine would be shipping during or after a holiday. 11 days later I was delighted to see the bulky yellow package in the mailbox and ran inside to rip into it!

The first thing I noticed about the holster (#10,RTF w/SS) is that it was...BIG! Not big like fat or bulky just taller and wider than I expected. Well, I am trying to carry a Glock 'compact' 19 here, right?

PHOTO:[The Remora holster. #10, w/Reinforced Top, w/Sweat Gaurd]










The next thing I examined was the sticky like texture on the outside. Yes, like I had read in several other peoples post and reviews online, it is very sticky, like a very sticky rubber. For example, I bet that if you wanted to lay this holster in the dash of your car and drive very fast on a windy road that it wouldn't budge. You could probably wear a couple pair on your hands and feet and climb the side of a building like spiderman, yea THAT sticky...don't try that...either one of those.

PHOTO:[Close up of the 'tacky' and very 'sticky' material used to keep the Remora in place]










I ordered the optional 'Reinforced Top' (RFT) and I also ordered the optional 'Sweatsheild' (SS) in a size 10 for my Glock 19. There are various sizes for almost any gun and other options as well, such as a lower profile edge on one side for easier drawing of your pistol (Artemis). I just got the standard size because I'm paranoid my gun is gonna get a little dirty, god forbid and I want as much cover as possible.

PHOTO:[The reinforced area of the holster is about 3/4 of the way up from the bottom. It's not actually 'reinforced' at the very top. But does hold open very nicely for easy, one handed reholstering.]










Sliding my G19 in the Remora for the first time made any worries about 'retention' go away, this fits my gun very nice and snug although not extremely tight. Folks, I'm tellin' ya, it ain't fallin out...unless your tryin that spiderman trick, upside down, THEN it might slip out. But not likely.

PHOTO:[Perfect fit]










PHOTO:[The bottom design is sealed shut. I would probably blow the inside of your holster out every night to keep the inside from collecting dirt]


----------



## 3G19eXo (Jul 18, 2011)

Continued...

So far, I'm pretty satisfied. But, how will it feel when I'm wearing it out and about? Ya know, I did have my supspicions since it's mostly meant for IWB wear. I thought I already tried the IWB method and it didn't work out?!?! What the heck am I doing?!?! Only $25 for an experiment, I guess I'll take one for the team.

PHOTO:[The "skin side" of the holster. I've been wearing mine with an undershirt so I haven't experienced any discomfort with long term exposure to the material against my skin. I've read it sticks to skin VERY well though.]










I decided to waste no time and try it out that night. We had a small gettogether with some friends at one of their houses so I threw on some gym shorts, tshirt and shoes, tied the drawstring on the shorts snug and dropped the Remora in my waistband then holstered my Glock one-handed. It was that simple, I was ready to move on with my night. (And yes, I did put my underwear on before the shorts)

PHOTO:[Perfect holster for doing chores around the house, cuttin grass and just low casual, tshirt/gym shorts kind of wear.]










At first, walking around the house before we left, it took a little adjusting here and there to find that sweet spot. For me, that's around 2:30-3:00.

Now came the true test...SITTING DOWN. Now before I go any further I'd like to add that I am 6' tall and 195 pounds. I do have the beginnings of a spare tire all the way around, so sitting does seem to 'scrunch' things up a bit around the waist area.

As mentioned before, sitting with my leather/kydex combo was very uncomfortable, I mean, I felt like I was breaking something on my gun or holster everytime I sat in the car or on the couch, or just anywhere! Sitting with the Remora?....not bad, Not bad at all!*

You see, (for me) when I would sit down with my leather/kydex (let's just use 'LK' cause I'm tired of typing 'leather/kydex'....crap), the little metal tabs that held it on my belt and over my pants would pull and twist things that it didn't feel should be pulled and twisted, hence the fear I was breaking something! I know, I know, you have to give it time to wear in, I'm not patient enough to be in pain for a month for a breaking in period, sorry...and it allowed me to SWEAT on my GUN!!! Unacceptable!

The Remora felt loose enough in my waist line to bend WITH ME. Do you follow me? Instead of having hooks and belts and pants all twisting and contorting to new and akward shapes, the Remora just had the 'go with the flow' attitude BUT STUCK EXACTLY where I placed it originally, meaning, it didn't fall out the top of my pants or fall DOWN my pants, it just stayed put. The same goes for the car ride, comfortable in and out of the car.

Oh and btw, no one noticed that I was carrying at the little pow wow we had, I didn't tell my wife I had a new holster either so she didn't even clue in. Of course I have to be careful, I have the noobie 'pat for gun' flinch every five seconds that's a dead giveaway for "why does he keep tugging at his shirt, he's trying to hide something" looks.

So the first day with the Remora proves a success, I had comfort, concealment and tried to just forget about it, which wasn't hard to do.

The next morning I wake up to go to work, I'm getting dressed and had fully planned on using the Smartcarry, wanting to save my new shiny Remora for afterwork, errand running duty. Instead, I decide to try the Remora for atleast the first half of the day and then when the sweating starts I'll switch to the Smartcarry after lunch.

The heat and humidity was intense outside with temperatures slightly above 100. My undershirts was soaked by lunch. Well, let's check that Remora out and switch to the Smartcarry. I take the Glock out of it's holster...what's this?! NO perspiration ANYWHERE on the slide! Unlike the LK holster I would soak through and find my slide dripping with sweat as well. Smartcarry stays put, Glock goes back in the waist in the Remora (one-handed). I'm happy. Let's get back to work.

PHOTO:[Makes for a nice work companion and so far I've noticed no perspiration penetrating through to the gun]










I have to end this thing somewhere so I'll go ahead and get to my closing comments as I've not worn it THAT long yet, just 3 days.

Although I haven't practiced drawing my weapon from the holster much (yet) I can tell you that it STAYS PUT! I've yanked my gun out several times and reholstered it one handed several times, all with good results. If you decide to not order the reinforced top version, I believe your reholstering speed could be cut in half, but who's sweating reholstering 'fast' right?

Some other points I'd like to mention is just how 'simple' this design is. I mean, you could wear this in your boxers around the house if you wanted to, you don't NEED no stinking gun belt, you don't need to worry about what your going to wear period! There's this chick on YouTube that slid it in her bikini bottoms in the 6:00 position for cryin out loud!!! 'SIMPLE'

I don't have to think or worry about what I'm going to throw on to run that late grocery errand at night, i just grab the Remora, slide my gun in, slip it in my waist, GO! No straps to Velcro, no searching for clean blue jeans and thick belt, no worries what so ever!*

And it holds as tight to your body as your belt or drawstring or elastic waistband will allow. I've experienced NO printing issues so far. My wife knows I carry all day, everyday and so I tried the "where's it at" game with her, trying to have her guess where the gun is on my person. She couldn't pin this one down with me only wearing a tshirt untucked. As I mentioned before, I wear the Remora right around 2:30-3:00 so it blends into my body pretty well. I haven't even tried it at 4:00-5:00 so I'm unsure of any 'printing' issues that may occur at that position.

PHOTO:[Simple. Concealable. Comfort. I like it.]

*









I still plan on using my smartcarry from time to time and I'd like to order that Raven Phantom eventually but the Remora is a holster I think everyone should have atleast one of. Even if you're a diehard crossbreed man or woman or whatever else you like, THIS WILL COME IN HANDY for those short jaunts to the gas station, to the grocery store, to the mailbox, to take out the trash, etc... It's simple and easy and I love it. It's actually become my primary for the last few days anyways.

PHOTO:[More gun & holster pics]



















I don't know if it's allowed in these forums or not so I won't post a link or phone number to Remora but just type 'Remora Holsters' in your search engine and you'll find it.

:::Update to this review:::

Since I started typing this review it's been about 5 days now and I'm still using my Remora as my primary carry and still as comfortable as the day I got it.

Tommorrow morning I may switch to the SmartCarry for church just because I haven't figured out if I want to try this holster in a 'tuckable' configuration. Not that it 'couldn't' work, I'm just not ready to try it yet.

I'll try my best to keep this thread updated through the coming months and see how this thing holds up to extended wear. Regardless if it were to wear out sooner than later, I'll be ordering from Alan again. =)

I'd be happy to answer any questions anyone may have about this holster.

Thanks

-Shawn

VIDEO:[Me drawing my weapon and reholstering my weapon with the Remora]

‪Drawing from a Remora Holster‬‏ - YouTube


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

i love these *"hey guys, guess what i found?"* ads disguised as a post by a first time poster ....... here its the holster, on my motorcycle forum its k&n filters, on my cigar forum its humidisks..... same type of come on every time.... and to be honest, i already use 2 out of 3 of the ones i just mentioned..... no matter what you make out of it, spam is still spam


----------



## 3G19eXo (Jul 18, 2011)

Yea, I know, it come off a little salespitch'ess (<<is that a word?) but I've been reading these forums for a few months now and figured, why not make my first something useful?

What would you have rather me posted as my first post? LoL

Anyways, hope someone finds this useful!

Thanks


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

if this is the first post of many, please forgive my assumption and welcome to the forum..... but if this is all you ever post about, its a commercial ..... and if you have been around any forum, you know exactly what i am talking about


----------



## 3G19eXo (Jul 18, 2011)

I do know exactly what you mean and I can see how someone would throw the red flag on this being a 'first' post. Sorry if it came off as "spam", lol, all I was thinking is "Wow! I've heard of spamming but never been accused of it!"

I hope to contribute here as well as the many other forums I'm a member of and continue to post when I can. 

I put a lot of time into this review through the week all while juggling with my family man duties and I guess I want to share it with others. It's a great product that I think most ccw'ers will appreciate. I'm in no way affiliated with the company nor am I expecting any kickbacks, simply putting out there what I've found to work for me that may work for others.

Thanks


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

then as i have said, please forgive me and welcome..... i , in no way speak for anyone other than myself here..... so maybe the spam assumption was just me.... 

now that you have responded, i feel that i must go check the holsters out, ya know, do the right thing....


----------



## 3G19eXo (Jul 18, 2011)

No offense taken, thanks for the welcome to the forum.

I'm new to all of this and I'm glad there are informative places like this to pick through for different peoples experiences and maybe learn a thing or two. 

Thanks


----------



## clockworkjon (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks for the great review! I also saw the aforementioned video on YouTube (yowza!). With the new CC law just passing in WI this month I've also been doing homework on the Remora. I figure its worth trying out a simple $30 holster before going ahead and ordering a fancier $80+ L/K holster. Now if only you were as easy on the eyes as our YouTube friend... :mrgreen:


----------



## 3G19eXo (Jul 18, 2011)

clockworkjon said:


> Thanks for the great review! I also saw the aforementioned video on YouTube (yowza!). With the new CC law just passing in WI this month I've also been doing homework on the Remora. I figure its worth trying out a simple $30 holster before going ahead and ordering a fancier $80+ L/K holster. Now if only you were as easy on the eyes as our YouTube friend... :mrgreen:


LoL! Yea that video was uh, partially "persuasive" in my purchasing one I must admit. 

She's very in depth and informative in her reviews. I enjoy them.

Oh and your welcome for the review.


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

It looks like Eastex "slip-not" fabric to me: Slip-Not Grip Fabrics - Polypropylene - woven polyester - knit polyester - Eastex Products, Inc.

I think you need to wash it to keep it tacky. Otherwise fabric strands will adhere to the surface and reduce the "traction". Maybe the Eastex site has information on that.


----------



## 3G19eXo (Jul 18, 2011)

Packard said:


> It looks like Eastex "slip-not" fabric to me: Slip-Not Grip Fabrics - Polypropylene - woven polyester - knit polyester - Eastex Products, Inc.
> 
> I think you need to wash it to keep it tacky. Otherwise fabric strands will adhere to the surface and reduce the "traction". Maybe the Eastex site has information on that.


I'll post an update once mine gets dirty enough to need washing, that may be awhile though. =)


----------



## shootruger (May 3, 2012)

*Sticky Holsters best in the wasteband holster*

Anyone looking for a great in the wasteband holster, check out Sticky Holsters (stickyholsters.com) Does not even compare to the Remora, material and workmanship is fantastic. I run 3 miles everyday with my Diamondback in this holster, my friend had a Remora and the material irritated his skin, went into a gun shop and the entire wall was covered with the Sticky Holsters, so i bought one and its the best $25.00 i have ever spent. Went back and bought 4 more. Awesome holster doesn't even compare to the Remora..


----------



## Jed Henson (Sep 28, 2010)

After reading this thread and watching that YouTube vid noted above, I bought a Remora for my Glock 19. So far I like it quite a bit. It stays put during the draw, and during regular movement (e.g., walking, sitting, etc.). 

On a side note, I'm discovering my G19 seems a little big/hard to conceal. I'm a pretty thin guy (6'2", 180 lbs.), and I have to get it in a pretty precise location at a certain angle to ensure it doesn't print on my shirt. (Disclaimer: I'm pretty new to concealed carry, and that is undoubtedly part of it.) So far the 3:30 position seems best, with the muzzle angled toward the rear.

OP, thanks for all your posts in this thread!


----------

